# Any Golden Retriever Breeders????



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone new of any good litters of Golden Retriever puppies that will be ready this fall? I'm looking to get one before Christmas. Price not a concern, just quality. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Check these breeders out. I have no knowledge of them. Just a starting point for you.

http://www.bdarn.com/gold/


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

oldoakretrievers.com


----------



## gregbontjes (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello. We do have 2 puppies left. They are AKC registered. Mother is good hunter. We own the male and he has not hunted. They are both dark golden and very good dogs. The female had 9 puppies. We have 1 female left and 1 male. We were selling them for $300 but make an offer. We need to find them a good home. They do have papers. Email us at [email protected] for more info.


95huskers said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone new of any good litters of Golden Retriever puppies that will be ready this fall? I'm looking to get one before Christmas. Price not a concern, just quality. Thanks in advance.


----------

